# New JD 459E baler



## youngbaler (Apr 9, 2015)

Hello I am dealing on trading one of my hesston 4900 square balers off on a 459e baler. Just wondering if anyone has had any experience with theese balers I believe that replaced the 459 standard. Want to put my hay and some straw into 4x5 bales cause they seem to sell best. This baler seems like a great value to me, net wrap, bale ramp and gathering wheels for 24900. And I get interest free for 4 years. Not putting up a lot of bales maybe 700-800 would this be an ok baler?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

$24,900 sounds cheap to me.


----------



## youngbaler (Apr 9, 2015)

Ya that's what I thought plus he is giving me 8250 for my old wore out 4900 that no one will buy from him and will sell for 2500 on auction lol. So I only have to finance 16650


----------



## CaseIH (Feb 6, 2016)

That isn't a silage special or anything is it?


----------



## youngbaler (Apr 9, 2015)

No, e stands for economy I believe.....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Sounds like a great deal....ain't never seen a "E" model in balers


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Is there an option for a high moisture kit? Also are the bale shape indicators on the baletrak monitor or on the baler itself?


----------



## youngbaler (Apr 9, 2015)

The e model is new the 459 e replaces the 459 standard. And yes I believe there is a bale track monitor if you get net.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

You can get the Baletrak Monitor on their balers all the way down to the 449 now but I've been told that some lower end models do not have the bale shape indicators on the monitor. You still have use your mirrors or turn around and look at the bale shape indicators on the front of the baler. Vermeer's Rebel balers are the same way but no indicators at all. We were at a field day and I asked the Vermeer rep. about it and he chuckled and said,"if you make your windrows correctly you don't need bale shape indicators", he seemed like a smartass. I just walked away, should have thought to ask him why they put them on all their other balers if you don't need them. I know some here will say they're not needed if you know what you're doing but if you're training someone how to bale or you have an operator that's not used to a particular baler they sure make it easier.

I'm just looking for a definite answer on the 459e because my wife and son have shown some interest in that particular model, they have a JD 448 now. We didn't make to the NC Farm Show this year, I suspect they had the 459e there, was going to inquire about it.


----------



## bglz42 (Oct 5, 2009)

I had my hand on a 459E in December, but decided to hold off until after tax season...

I bought a 459 Standard in August last year. I was looking for a net machine, but JD did not have an "economy" model.

I have been happy with my Standard, I even got accustomed to the manual bale shape indicators. I just read them from my mirrors.

The "E" looks like a great machine, and I cannot wait to trade!


----------



## bglz42 (Oct 5, 2009)

The 459E has no bale shape indicators.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

bglz42 said:


> The 459E has no bale shape indicators.


On the baler ........the bale shape indicators are in the monitor mounted on the tractor.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

I looked at the JD brochure and I would stay clear of the E model. Looks like it lacks a lot. They don't mention anything about what type of monitor it uses but they show in the specs that the bale pro monitor isn't available.

http://www.deere.com/en_US/docs/html/brochures/publication.html?id=8503c0bd#1


----------



## bglz42 (Oct 5, 2009)

Rajela, I hear you! Unfortunately, a small (very small) producer like me cannot make a 40k baler "pencil out". If it is much more than 20k, I am out of the game. I bought a 459 Standard last year, (before I new about the 459E), and have been very happy with it. It's a no frills machine, but works great. It uses the BaleTrak Pro monitor, but has manual bale shape indicators.

The 459E comes with the monitor, but no bale shape indicators (manual or electronic). I cannot understand why Deere would leave this off. At least make it an option...


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

bglz42 said:


> Rajela, I hear you! Unfortunately, a small (very small) producer like me cannot make a 40k baler "pencil out". If it is much more than 20k, I am out of the game. I bought a 459 Standard last year, (before I new about the 459E), and have been very happy with it. It's a no frills machine, but works great. It uses the BaleTrak Pro monitor, but has manual bale shape indicators.
> 
> The 459E comes with the monitor, but no bale shape indicators (manual or electronic). I cannot understand why Deere would leave this off. At least make it an option...


Yes I would go with the 459 Standard before the E and have the monitor added to the Standard.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

bglz42 said:


> Rajela, I hear you! Unfortunately, a small (very small) producer like me cannot make a 40k baler "pencil out". If it is much more than 20k, I am out of the game. I bought a 459 Standard last year, (before I new about the 459E), and have been very happy with it. It's a no frills machine, but works great. It uses the BaleTrak Pro monitor, but has manual bale shape indicators.
> 
> The 459E comes with the monitor, but no bale shape indicators (manual or electronic). I cannot understand why Deere would leave this off. At least make it an option...


Have you considered looking at a used baler? In '07 I traded a baler I bought new for a 2 yr old baler with 4000 bales on the monitor just to get netwrap. My neighbor just bought a nice looking used 468 with net & big tires for $15,000


----------



## youngbaler (Apr 9, 2015)

Well I bought the 459e... Not many used balers in my area if there are any there 5x6... Went new cause he gave me really good money for the Heston 4900 I traded in. Interest free finance for 4 years.

Have the baler in my shed looks awesome, probably cause I have never been around much new iron lol.

Has bale track pro monitor but no bale forming sensors to my understanding. Could it be possible to add the sensors and wire them in to my monitor?

If not its ok cause I make my windrows 5 feet wide and bring it all together with gathering wheels. Pretty much dummy proof...

Half done with first cutting alfalfa waiting on parts for my 1600a moco.., so hopefully will be able to tell you all how the baler works in 5 days or so..

Do I really need to make 50 four foot bales to break it in? ????????


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Can't believe they did not install the bale shape sensors for the monitor. Geez.

Without the sensors the Bale Pro Monitor is just about worthless. Yes you can change the number of wrap of netting and maybe even the bale size. Will it beep when the chamber is full and if it has finished wrapping so you can open the gate.


----------



## youngbaler (Apr 9, 2015)

I think I would have paid the extra$ if I had the option...


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

It looks like they modified a 459 Standard so I don't understand why they didn't at least leave the mechanical shape indicators on the baler.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Main wiring harness for 459E is common with these other balers listed so I think bale shape sensors & control arms could be added.


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

From personal experience of owning an E series tractor, I'd steer clear of an E series baler as well.


----------



## bglz42 (Oct 5, 2009)

I LOVE my 5083E! It has been the best purchase I have ever made, my pride and joy! I know some folks have had issues, and have way more experience than I, but moving to my 5083E from the old tractors I had been using was like going to heaven...

I really appreciate the vast pool of knowledge on this forum. I marvel at the huge tracts of land, and beautiful machinery a lot of the forum members own. I have gleaned a lifetime of knowledge from your posts. I am glad I can be a part of this community even though I am a very small operation, with extremely limited funds. If the only choices out there were 6000 series tractors and 569 balers, I am afraid I would have to stay on the porch. But JD, (and the other colors too), see fit to produce "E" grade stuff that even guys like me can afford. They may not have all the bells and whistles, but they have performed well for me.

I also own a 459 Standard & and a 328 Square baler. Bought with zero options, bare bones. I consider both to be fantastic machines and good investments. I am having a ball with them!

TX Jim, thanks for the info! That is great news for a future upgrade!


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

bglz42 said:


> I LOVE my 5083E! It has been the best purchase I have ever made, my pride and joy! I know some folks have had issues, and have way more experience than I, but moving to my 5083E from the old tractors I had been using was like going to heaven...
> 
> I really appreciate the vast pool of knowledge on this forum. I marvel at the huge tracts of land, and beautiful machinery a lot of the forum members own. I have gleaned a lifetime of knowledge from your posts. I am glad I can be a part of this community even though I am a very small operation, with extremely limited funds. If the only choices out there were 6000 series tractors and 569 balers, I am afraid I would have to stay on the porch. But JD, (and the other colors too), see fit to produce "E" grade stuff that even guys like me can afford. They may not have all the bells and whistles, but they have performed well for me.
> 
> ...


I have a 328 I bought brand new and thought I would never get it paid for. I love and keep it shined and in the shed.


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

I looked at those new E balers a bit, too. When the rain's comin' have to get the hay off the field. So, that means haylage bales. Went with a used silage special 458 instead. We'll see if I made the right decision.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

MScowman said:


> From personal experience of owning an E series tractor, I'd steer clear of an E series baler as well.


You're talkin' two totally different animals there. The 5000E tractors are now India made and assembled. Their balers are still made in the US, for now. Some of the earlier 5000E tractors were assembled in the US.


----------



## youngbaler (Apr 9, 2015)

I have an India made 5065e I love!! Was looking at 3020 or706, ones in mint condition where 12-15 grand... Got my E for 17 with 4 year no interest finance. Not as nice as my uncles 5065m but his M isn't 15 grand better I don't think.


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

youngbaler said:


> I have an India made 5065e I love!! Was looking at 3020 or706, ones in mint condition where 12-15 grand... Got my E for 17 with 4 year no interest finance. Not as nice as my uncles 5065m but his M isn't 15 grand better I don't think.


Without a cab, the M would likely be double the $17K you paid for your E model.


----------



## youngbaler (Apr 9, 2015)

Ya my uncles has a cab and every option except a loader and mfwd idk what he paid


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Grateful11 said:


> You're talkin' two totally different animals there. The 5000E tractors are now India made and assembled. Their balers are still made in the US, for now. Some of the earlier 5000E tractors were assembled in the US.


I believe the Limited models where USA.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

youngbaler said:


> Ya my uncles has a cab and every option except a loader and mfwd idk what he paid


That would probably depend on when he bought it. My wife and son bought a 5065M with cab, 16F/16R trans and Power Reverser. It's 2WD. She paid $32K for it, nobody else could come close to that. It was at the end of it's factory run.

She thought about trading for a 5085E 4WD and drove, went back into the dealership and dropped the keys on the desk and said she wouldn't trade them even for it. She said there was that much difference in the E and the M. Maybe they changed and moved everything into the right places on the new E's but she just flat didn't like it. She said it didn't even ride the same.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Have a friend that has a 5085E and says it's been a great tractor.....Bout 4 yrs old


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Knock on wood the 5065M hasn't needed any service and has over 700 hours, it's a Tier 3.

Friend of ours has a 5115M and I know it's been in the shop at least twice, blew a turbo when a hose came loose, still under warranty. Then a bad sensor on the fuel line kept throwing it into low power mode. Deere kept saying he had bad fuel, they were wrong, it was the sensor. It's a Tier 4 but no DEF.


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

Grateful11 said:


> Knock on wood the 5065M hasn't needed any service and has over 700 hours, it's a Tier 3.
> 
> Friend of ours has a 5115M and I know it's been in the shop at least twice, blew a turbo when a hose came loose, still under warranty. Then a bad sensor on the fuel line kept throwing it into low power mode. Deere kept saying he had bad fuel, they were wrong, it was the sensor. It's a Tier 4 but no DEF.


Been very happy with our 75M. Around 600 hrs. now and no issues since a new hyd pump under warranty @ less than 100 hrs.

Tier 3 and I'm planning to keep until I can't climb the steps into the cab.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

You have to buy what is best for your situation, most people are more than willing to help you spend your money.I am sure that after running that baler for a few bales you will adjust your system to get the bales you want.hope it works out for you.


----------



## youngbaler (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks everyone for all the input and advice!! Got her all ready to try out in an hour or two probably! Will let you know how it works!!


----------



## youngbaler (Apr 9, 2015)

Update on the 459e baler: I have made about 500 straw bales and 200 alfalfa bales. Overall I really like it!! Only thing that is not quite satisfactory is the gathering wheels, it skips hay in between the pickup and wheel sometimes. But the baler itself has functioned very well, can eat hay surprisingly fast!! I baled a 30 straw swath at 5 mph that really surprised me! The lack of bale shape indicators hasn't been an issue because I form my windrows right... Or at least try to.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

youngbaler

If you ever get a chance to bale hay with a Mega-wide pickup baler you'll want to upgrade from your baler with converging wheels. Sad part is as baler bale count goes up converging wheel performance gets worse from wear in converging wheel attachment areas and wear on rubber teeth. I agree good windrow formation is the key to easy level bale formation.


----------

